# I'm curious..



## MistyBlood (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't really have any experience in making music, only ever played music in band (percussion/piano what not). I've always wondered for those that do make music, what program(s) do you use to create them? so yeah.. If you could, maybe rank your top music programs you like to use the most? I'm just curious as to what people like to use for creating their music ^^


----------



## Cyril (Aug 30, 2011)

I use Guitar Pro 5 to write music but I usually export through Guitar Pro 6.
A friend of mine uses Reason 5 and gets some really good sound with that.

What type of music do you want to write anyways?


----------



## MistyBlood (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm not sure I have a set idea of what I'd like to write, I like lots of music, so it would probably change at times? I guess i'd have to figure that out ^^;


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, if you have a piano, that is by all accounts a damn good way to make music.

However! If you want to go the digital route. Guitar Pro is quite good. It's fairly simple to use, and an excellent way to brush up on your sheet music while you're at it. I would recommend taking a look at Ableton at some point too. Some people prefer Fruity Loops, but I'm more of an Ableton man, myself. Unfortunately, it carries quite a hefty price tag. So unless you are rolling in excess cash, or intend to pirate it (which I would never condone, oh no sirree, no I) then you're probably best off sticking with GP.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 31, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Unfortunately, it carries quite a hefty price tag.


heh. this is funny.


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> heh. this is funny.



You disagree?


----------



## Bernad (Aug 31, 2011)

I like to use Sonar X1 when making music.  Before I started on that I began on Music Creator 5.  Which was more basic and easier to use and understand.
I have also used Cubase as well, and messed with Reason a little bit.  However, I feel most comfortable with using Sonar for now.
If your good with sheet music I would go for Finale. Its great for sheet music composition.


----------



## MistyBlood (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips and ideas as well... If at some point I decide to try out making music, i'll try some of your suggestions, and hopefully find some program that works for me ^^ I may end up incorporating using my piano into it, If I did... =]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 4, 2011)

A piano is the only tool you.
I use famitracker, modplug and milkytracker, REAPER and melodyne - Not really good for straightforward composition, but a midi keyboard could work well with milkytracker or famitracker.


----------



## SquiRoFL (Sep 13, 2011)

I usually use FL Studio. It has an interface I like, and I'm really just used to it at this point.


----------

